# Sharing Puppy Breath



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Wanted to share with all of you our litter of puppies that turned a week old today.
I can't believe that a full week has already gone by, and they grow so fast.
Anyways, for any one who would like a "Puppy Breath Fix" you can see them Here

:baby: :baby: 
:baby:

Heather


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my how sweet!I love all the colors!:kiss:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

They are soooo beautiful!! And what a variety. I just love seeing all the puppies!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How precious is that!? There are so many colors. I love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oooooh New Puppies...they always get to me when I see then for the first time....like a newborn baby except more hair and sharper teeth....ouch. well maybe not right away..

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Heather, I love the color variety in your litter! Tell Oskara that she did very well so far!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They are so pretty, beutiful colors too. They sure make their lovely mommie proud.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you, I feel very fortunate to have such (in my opinion) such a pretty litter.
Is this so different to have litter with so many colors?? I have had a lot of people that seem surprised with the colors in Oskarka's litter. As you know Kimberly, I'm am use to my Aussies <G> so just asking as in our Aussies seeing many different colors is normal for me.

Heather


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Tell me are they all spoken for?...Unfortunately I could not get one but I was just curious if you already had home for the little darlngs. They seem like they would be scooped up in a hurry being from Championship Lines.

Derek


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL BABIES! I do love puppy breath. thanks for sharing.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

What wonderful photos!

The variety of color is amazing! I am soooo jealous, I wish I had a house full of puppies:biggrin1: 

~Kristin


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful puppies. I want one in each color. My MHS is getting really bad!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like a couple chocolates? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

They are so precious! I can feel my MHS acting up again :bounce: Congratulations!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Linda, how do you see any chocolates? All I can see is black pigment, but my monitor isn't the best either.

Heather, no, it isn't unusual, I just love when I see the variety! Just yesterday I got to see one-week old puppies that are all girls and all different colors. So sweet.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

There are no chocolates, there is 1 black and white parti boy, 1 sable and white parti girl, 1 black and tan boy, and 2 sable girls.
I know that sometimes the lighting on my camera goes funky and it makes my black boy look like a choc., but I thought that I got that out this time. Sorry


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Heather, the are beautiful and sweet... I want one in every color too. (I don't believe in MHS, I don't believe in MHS, I don't believe in MHS....) 

thanks for the puppy fix.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Heather, I can smell it now! Soo sweet! Thanks for sharing your joy.....can I come play????:biggrin1:


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

They are so beautiful and so sweet! Thanks for the fix.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the Puppy breath fix. I feel like an addict. Please keep the pictures coming, it is the only cure know for MHS. lol


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

They're all adorable! What a beautiful array of patterns and colors, too.

Wanda


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I guess it's my monitor!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Thanks for the Puppy breath fix. I feel like an addict. Please keep the pictures coming, it is the only cure know for MHS. lol


LOL..I sure will keep the pix coming, I am always camera in hand with these guys 

There's nothing like puppy breath:kiss: :baby:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

In the first pix---the little black and white one looks like he has a set of lips on his back!(like a lipstick kiss)Do you see it too?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> In the first pix---the little black and white one looks like he has a set of lips on his back!(like a lipstick kiss)Do you see it too?


How funny I never noticed, it does, now I'll have to call him something like "Kiss me Quick"


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ooops, SORRY, that was me kissing his little cute butt. I forgot to wipe my dirty lips...won't happen again :tape:
Maryam.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:laughoes this mean I get to keep him?:laugh:I'd love all those kisses!:kiss::kiss:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Ooops, SORRY, that was me kissing his little cute butt. I forgot to wipe my dirty lips...won't happen again :tape:
> Maryam.


:laugh: ound: ound: Oh now the truth comes out, I wondered where those footprints came from:suspicious: 
You guys are too funny:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I get first dibs on puppy-sitting Mr.Kiss-ee!(Mr.Maybelline)


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll take girl number two....they are all so precious. It would be so much fun to watch then grow in person! How lucky all of you breeders are.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Wow those are going to be some heart-breakers when they get older. We need some more pics. I would like to see some.....pleaseeee....:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

They are so sweet! What a variety indeed!

Dixie


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow - what a wonderful variety of colors! I look forward to more photos of these cuties as they grow.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

*Two week update*

ok, I wasn't going to do any pictures this weekhoto: , but I couldn't resist with their cute little looks now that their eyes are open:baby:. So I hope you enjoy all the virtual puppy breath :kiss:
I will put better pix next week when they start getting a little more coordinated and a little fuzzier too;p


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oh My Lord I love those faces especially lined up like that. It reminds me of a line-up at the cop-shop. Wow what adorable babies. soooo sweet with the faces and the yawns. What precious things.

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh how precious!! :kiss:

Umm..

I'll take Girl #2 or #3......or both! lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This is a VERY dangerous thread!!! Warning - MHS sufferers - do not open this tread!!!!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah it makes me want to commit a Havnapping....:biggrin1: ...I could just eat them all up....I would love to have everyone of them they are just so sweet I have to keep this pic away from my Wife amd I have to stop viewing it as well.

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Derek - I warned you!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

What a great way to start my Sunday. Puppy breath is the best. Thanks for feeding the addiction.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So true Debbie, are you one of the ones from the old thread that -along with me - LOVES puppy breath??? Thankfully I can only see these beautiful babies, cause if I could smell their breath, I would be getting a 4th!!!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I am So Warned but I still love it....like an addiction....mmmmm....gimme more hav kisses....:kiss: 

Derek


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Girl # 2 & 3 are making me want to add a female to my family.. Thanks for sharing they are so adorable.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How precious! They're so sweet I could eat 'em with a spoon! That little black guy looks "plumb tuckered out" :biggrin1: Thanks for such great pics!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ound: I like the "Havnapping" threat, Derek! ound: 

Really.....this is getting me all worked up and wanting another one!

I'm halfway there, I already convinced hubby to get a King bed. There is now room for one more Hav. hehe.

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oh yeah Kara I'll do it I tell ya..:whoo: ..I can recruit you as an accomplice if you want? You can have #2 and #3 as your cut of the profit because Hav's are worth their weight in Gold.....:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I too have learned the MHS. I told my hubby I just wanted to keep them all, he said no:nono: , I said how about four, he said one:nono:, then I said "how about just three of them?" Then he said no more than two of them so now the hard part is which two?? 
Oh well i know he is right, we couldn't give the all the love attention they needed if we kept them all. But I'd like to think we could


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Count me in:spy: Do you need a lookout? a get away car?? I dont care which pup is my share - I love them all!!!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Can you hear that Mission Impossible Music in the background....dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun.....Get the Car. Can you imagine all the crates and the size of the vehicle required for that type of caper...A Minivan....some wipes...a whole bag of food.....sherpa bags....bowls...whew I'm tired just thinking about it all.

Derek


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, you need to put the warning _before_ we open the thread.
Do you need a decoy. I volunteer as long as someone holds my puppy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

They are tiny, two big crates would work!!!! Then we can all meet a few miles down the street and dole out the goodies - dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

*I'm Watching You*

:suspicious: Hey now, Keep Your Hands Off The Goods :nono: 
:laugh: You guys are too funny:biggrin1:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

She See's Us...Quick Behind that Tree....:suspicious: 

Derek


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are *so* cute. I'll take girl 2 and girl 3 also. I guess we'll have to rotate them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Run, .......:behindsofa: We just have to wait until she isnt looking!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll be more than happy to drive the get away car!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I Love this...it's like Oceans Eleven except I think we can get like twenty or so......:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

You can hide the pups in Nova Scotia, she will never look here.:spy:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah it's not like it's really known that it's the best kept secret in Canada....ound: 

Derek


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

:ear: Hey thanks for keeping me in on the loop:biggrin1: by the time you get here I'll be ready for yaound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey we could use my new car - keep the top down to just throw them into crates in the back seat!!!! 

See what jealousy does to you, turns you into criminalsound:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

How about a Panel Van...we could scope out Newborn Hav's and then scoop them up when the people are busy on the forum...it's the perfect lure....:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Heather, since you had to slow down from the shepards and move to Havs, maybe you need a break now - we will take all those babies off your hands and care for them. 
Laurie


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yes let Uncle Derek take those wonderful Hav's from you for the night......ha ha ha ha ha ha.....:spy: :spy: 

Derek


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh my, you are all too much. If the puppies disappear, she will never know which state to look in! They are all sooooo cute. Makes me want another.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well I gotcha fooled...I don't live in a state.....LOL....HA HA HA HA...know what a Province Is??.......HA gotcha........ound: ound: 

Derek


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

See, she will really have no idea where to find them now!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I thought I would share this picture with you .

Last night I went is to check on mom and babies to find our girl #2 trying to feed out of mom’s bowl.
Then again this morning I fed mom while (I thought) the babies were sleeping. I returned 5-10 minutes later to find our same little girl back in mom's bowl....

...When I picked her up this is what we saw.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh!!!! That is just too cute!! Heather you are gonna lose those adorable babies to one of us MHS sufferer!!!!! Too cute, You should name her Miss Piggy!!
Laurie


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey don't get any on ya...what a cutie...wants to be a big Hav eating solid food and everything...too precious...:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

They are so cute. How much fun they must be to watch each day.

Between the police line up comment and all the mission impossible thieves on the prowl, they ought to be the outlaw litter. 

Enjoy!
Kim


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I am beginning to think the same thing to Kim :biggrin1: with all the plotting that has been going on here I'm thinking I may hire a couple of puppy guardsound:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I'm gonna come over dressed up like a giant Hav and sneak into your place and stuff all the little babies into my outfit andthen sneak out the back without being detected....Oh Yeah...The Havnapping is on I tell ya.....start the car.....START THE CAR......ound: 

Derek


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> I thought I would share this picture with you .
> 
> Last night I went is to check on mom and babies to find our girl #2 trying to feed out of mom's bowl.
> Then again this morning I fed mom while (I thought) the babies were sleeping. I returned 5-10 minutes later to find our same little girl back in mom's bowl....
> ...


Too funny!! :laugh:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are so adorable and the line up makes it even better. I will help too! Send me the cute black and tan boy! I was already unsuccessful in stealing the hav puppy at the agility trial so I need to try again!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK, someone has to volumteer to distract Heather - any takers??


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I know I'll bombard her with "Threads" and then we'll have them.....ound: hey I gotta laugh at myself too y'know.

Derek


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Wait! I know! Derek - I'll go with you. I live in Quebec! You have to speak French to get in! :closed_2: She'll never look here or if she does she'll have to have a translator! We'll put them in french berets. Wait! We'll kidnap them in french berets and she'll think they've gone to Paris!! It's perfect, perfect I tell you!!!

Pat


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oui Oui...sounds like a plan.

Derek


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is so adorable! LOL! I guess she will be the big girl in the bunch if she's already eating food out of her mama's bowl! op2:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Derek, you are a riot. And Pat you are fitting right in, I hope you get a Hav. wouldn't want to lose you to another breed. :focus: I still think the better hiding place is in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

My original pick was girl number 2 (see previous post), so now I see that she would fit in very well with my family.....we all enjoy lining up at the trough!!!


----------



## Rollagirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Gorgeous. So many beautiful colours.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont know, I really think Jersey is the best hiding place. I have lots of woods, when she comes to look, we can run out back with a basket of pups, hide till she leaves & then come back!!! MHS MHS MHS:whoo: 
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You *hooligans* are too funny!!!!!

I think Virginia Beach is the best hiding place!! :spy:

Hold up! Can we stop at the Casino on our way to pick up the babies??? I'm feeling LUCKY!!!  I love slots! hehe.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sure, stop at AC on your way up - win - then we can buy the puppies the $23,000 Bed!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I see the puppies are in Nevada!! 

Hehe.

I love Las Vegas! I would never live there.....I'd be broke! LOL, but great fun to visit!

We are going to Biloxi, Miss next month and staying at the Hard Rock Casino! I'm so excited. I love playing slots.....my husband dreads taking me to a casino, because I will continue to play even if I'm losing! haha

But, yeah.......we need expensive beds. I must win!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Derick, Pat, I live in Massachusetts but I would love to be part of the great Hav raid--- I really want that little girl who is "already eating." MHS MHS MHS. 

(I can't get a third dog- there's no room for another crate in our bedroom) 

Seriously Heather, those are some sweet puppies.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I will be driving thru Nevada on my way to LA! We are all going to have to find black outfits... Dora has a black fur coat she can wear to puppy kidnap in! 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Seriously, though, New York City is the best place to hide anything! With the millions of people and hotels/apartments, there will be no finding them! :spy:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We all have to be very careful not to spill too much of our plans, or Heather will stop posting pictures!!! 
Laurie 

Boy o boy - just get us going and we cant stop!!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> Wait! I know! Derek - I'll go with you. I live in Quebec! You have to speak French to get in! :closed_2: She'll never look here or if she does she'll have to have a translator! We'll put them in french berets. Wait! We'll kidnap them in french berets and she'll think they've gone to Paris!! It's perfect, perfect I tell you!!!
> 
> Pat


Been gone refreshing myself on my French, so if I have to I'll be able to get in eace: 
I don't think I would start in Paris though, I think it would be easier to start some where closer to home like in Canada, then make my way over to Nova Scotia :biggrin1: 
Don't worry I'd find them and YOU:spy: and if I have to I'll fight you for them :fencing: 
Though I know You wouldn't get them as you have to get pass me and the baby gaurds:bounce:

And Kara I'm not worried about you you'll be to busy with all the slot machines :biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

AHA!!!!! 

So THIS is where Derek and Laurie are racking up all those extra posts!!! No wonder I can't catch up! Why the little $*%%!!! Think you can hide from me, eh, my pretties!!










LOL

Je suis certaine que si on cache les chiots ici, au Québec, elle n'aura aucune chance de les retrouver!! Croyez-moi, les amis!! Ça va marcher! eace:

O.k....... just so you know what I was saying, Heather, I said that you can trust me completely. I would never take part in such a caper and steal those precious babes from you. Oh no. Not moi !

hehehe


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok, I'm not sure if I should let you all know that I just refreshed the puppies page and now have the 3 week old pix up, but I figured that with the puppy guards on full time duty I should have nothing to worry about:croc: . I was going to load them on here, but instead of taking up space here is the link. Cache's Babies
I hope you enjoy.
These guys are getting cuter every day, they are now barking and growling at every sound that they hear:ear: and they are starting to play with each other :boink: :biggrin1: 
and they love giving kisses:kiss: 
Well that is all for this week, enjoy eace:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Since everyone seems to want the girls can I have the boys? They are so cute!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very precious, thanks for sharing these beauties. My addiction is calmed for an hour or so.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, such a great thread. Your puppies are precious, and the rest of you are so funny!! I just love how much fun we have here - thanks for all the smiles


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Heather, we drove right through your town on the way home from Denver the other day. I was tempted to call you and see if you were up to a visit (OK, so I really wanted to snag a bunch of puppies, but...), yet, it was too early in the morning. Maybe next time!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK DEREK - Now that we know that there are guards, we need to hatch a new plan!!! Maybe we can get Kimberly to distract her when she visits!! Gosh, I dont care if I get a boy or girl, they are all soo adorable!!!

Come on Derek - I am counting on you :spy:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Heather, we drove right through your town on the way home from Denver the other day. I was tempted to call you and see if you were up to a visit (OK, so I really wanted to snag a bunch of puppies, but...), yet, it was too early in the morning. Maybe next time!


That would have been awesome, to bad  I am always up for a visit with my doggie friendseace: .
So definitely we will have to get together next time. Glad you had a safe trip home:whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Heather! Great pics of the cuties.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

CacheHavs said:


> to bad  I am always up for a visit with my doggie friendseace: .


 I highly doubt that you would have been that enthusiastic with the time of day it was (wee hours of the morning) and we weren't too presentable after driving straight through from Denver. :suspicious: Ha ha!

Next time though! I'll give you some warning too. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok Heather, I would like girl #2 and I think I will name her Magnolia, Maggie for short. (or maybe Jesse) Ok, let's see, she's 3 weeks now --- goes home at 8-10 weeks that means we have to come to Nevada to get her --let's say the beginning of October. We'll just have to stop in Vegas to win her asking price... OR--- when I posted my 1000th post my husband asked "what do you get for that--- a free Havanese?" (do all you MHS enablers think that means he is open to a 3rd? ) 

Just kidding--- 1000 posts must have gone to my head--- I am truly yakking today-- But all these pups are gorgeous and I bet you have a lot of excited people just waiting that month or so.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Awwww poor girl #1. Poor poor gal, no one seems to want her. Apparently she is homely. I will offer to gracioiusly take her off your hands seeing as you won't be able to sell her. I would hate to see you burdoned with her care. Just give me a minute to get ready :brushteeth: :bathbaby: and I will be on a plane immediately lane: to get her!   








:whoo:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

All those puppies are sooo cute!!!! I am ready for another one. Jillee is only 4 months old. I like girl number one she is a cutie pie!!!!! I had fun reading all the post. You all are too funny!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your beautiful puppies!All of them are just adorable.I enjoyed seeing their 3 week pictures!Thanks for sharing those with us.......it is alot of fun to see them fill out and change!Cute!:baby:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Alright, Alright,:laugh: Yes Missy:rant: :director: sorry just got home so here are the pix. I will post them in a couple of post.ound: Hope you enjoy!! Here are the girls first and in order


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And here are the little gents


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I NEED to HAVE BOY #1

Love, Love his markings..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Heather, Thank You, Thank You, Thank you.eace: 

actually - now I want them all!!!!!

Leeann, congrats on boy #1 he is absolutely adorable-- I love his markings too. 
But boy #2 is pretty handsome too....

and girl #1 and #3 are precious too. 

What a beautiful litter your gorgeous girl had.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They are absolutely beautiful! I love all of them... the markings on them are gorgeous. I'm not sure if it's the position she's in, but girl 2 looks like a hamster in that picture! LOL. I'm really not trying to be mean or anything, the picture just made me crack up for some reason.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> They are absolutely beautiful! I love all of them... the markings on them are gorgeous. I'm not sure if it's the position she's in, but girl 2 looks like a hamster in that picture! LOL. I'm really not trying to be mean or anything, the picture just made me crack up for some reason.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: That's funny that you said that, though I thought she moved up from hamster to guinea pig. poor girl I'll have to get some better ones, she just was not into pictures today:suspicious: Go Figure


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I call dibs on boy #2!! So when can I expect him to come home? They are all so adorable. You are very lucky!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They are all gorgeous babies, Thanks for sharing there picture. 

I can finally look at puppies and not want one, it took owning three havs and a lab to get to that point. I feel so proud. But I'm still addicted to looking at puppy pictures.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paige, you are a success story. And in only 4 steps. LOL But you know what they say once a havaholic always a havaholic.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ok - I dont care which one is left - I will take any one of them!!! What dolls


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Lina said:


> They are absolutely beautiful! I love all of them... the markings on them are gorgeous. I'm not sure if it's the position she's in, but girl 2 looks like a hamster in that picture! LOL. I'm really not trying to be mean or anything, the picture just made me crack up for some reason.


Heather - Lina is right.

Looking at the pics I started thinking "what the heck - number 2 baby reminds me of......Bingo, a hamster!" I use to have one of those sweet little Teddy Bear Hamsters and I SWEAR #2 is my beloved pet reincarnated.

*THEREFORE I HAVE DIBS ON GIRL NUMBER 2 * :director: *BACK OFF LADIES* :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

back off? Pat, check this post way back-- I believe I am the first to have dibs on girl #2... *I even named her!!!* if you want a pet that looks like a hamster get a hamster...LOL I think she looks like a beautiful little Havanese puppy.

Disclaimer: I don't really have dibs on this girl, just for purposes of puppyititis. all serious inquiries should be worked out in private with Heather.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You guys are a hoot!!! LOL

I LOVE the pics, Heather! Thanks so much for teasing us with them. 

The little guy with the black eye looks just like that dog on Lil' Rascals! I never watched it... it was waaaaaayyyyyy before my time, but I have seen pics! :bolt: :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> back off? Pat, check this post way back-- I believe I am the first to have dibs on girl #2... *I even named her!!!* if you want a pet that looks like a hamster get a hamster...LOL I think she looks like a beautiful little Havanese puppy.
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't really have dibs on this girl, just for purposes of puppyititis. all serious inquiries should be worked out in private with Heather.


hhmmmm. Well, Missy let's just have a little looksee back through the thread.....



Missy said:


> Derick, Pat, I live in Massachusetts but I would love to be part of the great Hav raid--- I really want that little girl who is "already eating." MHS MHS MHS.


*......reference to "that little girl who is already eating".....hhmmm #2 girl not specifically noted.......* *The confusion of MHS has already started....*



Missy said:


> Ok Heather, I would like girl #2 and I think I will name her Magnolia, Maggie for short. (or maybe Jesse)


*okay, okay reference to girl #2 duly noted, as well as names....Maggie, okay...Jesse...okay....but shall we observe the next quote.....*



Missy said:


> Heather, Thank You, Thank You, Thank you.eace:
> 
> actually - now I want them all!!!!!
> 
> ...


*hhmmmm, what happened to girl #2??? hmmmm I think you have become confused. You would not mind if I took said girl #2 as you have been overwhelmed by MHS.....*:thumb:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here they are, the babies are now 5 weeks old. I can't believe how the time flyslane: 
So here's to all the MHS people, Multiple Havanese:bump2:

This is Cher


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

This one is China


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And the last girl

This is Cricket


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Now the Boys

This is Colby


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And last but not least

This is Cole


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! they are all so cute. They are like tiny furballs!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Heather, they are so incredibly freakin cute. I know I said girl #2 but there is no way I could choose--- thank heavens I don't have to. Colby is just precious, and Cole has a real spark in his eyes. Both girls looks very sweet. Thank you, thank you, thank you for feeding my puppyitis.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Heather,

They are absolutely precious! Thank you for sharing.

Hey, we need to let Kara know there's a "Cricket" over here! She'll be so happy to know "her" name was used by someone


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

They are all so darn cute, thank goodness I don't have to pick one. I wouldn't know which one to choose. Beautiful puppies.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Kara--there ia an adorable "Cricket" there for you!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Those puppies go right off the cuteness scale. Totally adorable. Thank you for feeding our addiction. You know the schemers on the forum will be plotting there next moves.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Heather, I love the pics!!!!! OMG, thank you for that!!

I thought the same thing when I saw one named Cricket. I love that name!! Can I have that one please? Pretty, pretty please????


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

They are sooo super cute, I really can't wait until mine is born, ahhhhh! When I saw Cole I thought it was 'Wendy', but I remembered 'Wendy' is a girl, so this must be her twin brother! He's even got the same cute eyebrows!
Maryam.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I can take Cole off your hands if he is too much trouble. 

They are all adorable.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are very cute puppies!Every single one is just as adorable as the next....this must be a fun time for you...as they toddle and play about!Thanks for sharing......:hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What adorable pictures! I love all of the cute faces but Cole's was the cutest for me... what beautiful eyes!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I want EVERY SINGLE one of them!! How MHS here I go again!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Heather they are absolutley adorable, I am still in love with Colby, something about that little guy just makes me want to kiss him to death.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I am going to have to pull a "Missy" here and say stop looking at Cole. While you all were oohing and awwwing over the girls I claimed dibs on him! Hehe though I wouldn't turn any of them away.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhh!!!!!!!!!! ***************Drooling******************

Yay! I see a "Cricket"!  Thanks for telling me, Leslie! hehe. I am trying to keep the MHS at bay! LOL ound: 

I hope the owners keep the name  I still may name the next one, Cricket. You never know. I'd love to use the nickname "snugglebug" 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

China is adorable. Cricket & Cole look like they are going to be little bundles of energy and a hoopla of fun!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Boy I leave for a day, and I come back to lots to catch up oneace:



Havtahava said:


> China is adorable. Cricket & Cole look like they are going to be little bundles of energy and a hoopla of fun!


Kimberly, You certainly know how to pick them. :biggrin1: Those two are too smart for their own good.:eyebrows: :eyebrows: It has been that way since day one.



Janet Zee said:


> They are all so darn cute, thank goodness I don't have to pick one. I wouldn't know which one to choose. Beautiful puppies.


:biggrin1: Thank you Janet, I feel the same way, as someone will stay, but I am having a hard time with WHO??:frusty: hope it will get easier as they get older :brick: DUH who do I think I am I kidding



dboudreau said:


> Those puppies go right off the cuteness scale. Totally adorable. Thank you for feeding our addiction. You know the schemers on the forum will be plotting there next moves.


:behindsofa: I am watching very closely, As well as I have my puppy body guards on duty:spy: Thanks for the kind words, yes they are getting cuter every day.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Heather, I love the pics!!!!! OMG, thank you for that!!
> 
> I thought the same thing when I saw one named Cricket. I love that name!! Can I have that one please? Pretty, pretty please????


Took me awhile to figure out what you were talking about with the name Cricket, but then I found the other thread.
We decided that this would be our "C" litter, and Cricket was the first one named as she just looked like a cricket to me.
Are you really ready for another Havie??



maryam187 said:


> They are sooo super cute, I really can't wait until mine is born, ahhhhh! When I saw Cole I thought it was 'Wendy', but I remembered 'Wendy' is a girl, so this must be her twin brother! He's even got the same cute eyebrows!
> Maryam.


I bet the wait is torture for you. Good luck with your future puppy.



reece said:


> I can take Cole off your hands if he is too much trouble.


No, he's not too much trouble-at least not yet. Though in a couple of weeks I may change my mind



Lina said:


> What adorable pictures! I love all of the cute faces but Cole's was the cutest for me... what beautiful eyes!


Yes he is an adorable little guy, and he just loves to be held and melt in your arms.



anneks said:


> I am going to have to pull a "Missy" here and say stop looking at Cole. While you all were oohing and awwwing over the girls I claimed dibs on him! Hehe though I wouldn't turn any of them away.


Hey, hey, hey now there is no need to fight :boxing: though you are right you were the only one who put the claims on Cole You are too funnyound:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here they are at 6 weeks, and becoming more and more energetic. 

Starting with the Girls. We have in order China, Cher and Cricket.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And the Boys, Colby and Cole


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They are all so adorable, how will you ever let them leave you.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

They are growing so fast. Such beauties. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awhhh Heather!

I love them all!! How can you resist and not keep the whole litter?! I would love to be in your shoes! :biggrin1: I'd puppy sit for you if your hands are too full........... Sooooo Darling!!!!!

:grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

aww, how adorable! I am in love with all of them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

wHAT FACES ON THOSE BABIES!! I want one, or two, or three - oh heck I would take them all!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They are adorable x 1000 !!! Love the pics! 


Isn't it funny that all the girls are sable and the boys are black and white? lol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh what faces!!!!! I'm glad I don't have to decide on which one I want. I want them all. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting new pictures!I change my favorites each time!I like Cher and the parti boy!All are adorable!Bet you will have some happy new owners!:thumb:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It is a relief that all of these puppies live so far away. If they were close to me, I would be in deep trouble! They are too cute!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Awwww...I've been away some and haven't seen the latest pics....I am sooo glad I don't have to pick just one! I love them all....they are such fat little doodle bugs aren't they? I guess I am drawn to Cher because she has similar color and markings as Valentino did as a baby! You have difinitely stirred up my MHS today....not sure if I should say thanks or not!?! LOL!


----------

